# TIANJIN | Sino-Singapore Tianjin Eco-City | U/C



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

中新天津生态城
Sino-Singapore Tianjin Eco-City

*Orientation*

It's labeled ""中新天津生态城", near the top right










*Renders*














































































































































































































































































































































*Construction Updates*

Photos taken around February 1, 2011


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

You don't even know if there are 200m towers in there and there's no way you could possibly know if they're U/C. You just posted some random construction pictures of the project in general and some lowrises. How's this reliable?


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Impressive!!! Where exactly is this project in Tianjin?


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

^^it's north of Tanggu, about 15km north of Xiangluowan and Yujiapu


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

@Barbaric, you know the rules. Post sources or we'll have to lock the thread. Let's distance ourselves from the trollcracy of the low quality forums, where nobody bothers to credit anything they post about


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sino-Singapore_Tianjin_Eco-city

http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/中新生态城

http://www.tianjinecocity.gov.sg/


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

This project is "中新天津生态城". Tianjin city is to the left, Yujiapu and Xiangluowan labeled "于家堡和响螺湾" are to the south.


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks Barbaric!!!!


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

PICTURE BANDWIDTH PROBLEM!! 

I can't see any pictures...hopefully you have photos to prove that this is in U/C above.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Reuploaded all the pics


----------



## ausie (Aug 23, 2008)

wonderful looking project. this is great


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

3.10 bohaibbs.net


----------



## Ekumenopolis (Feb 2, 2005)

Eco Forum looks amazing. Tianjin is going to become one of those rare tiny pearls you want to discover.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

3.23 bohaibbs.net


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

wow epic lol, are those solar panels on top of zeh small buildings?


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

is this building really U/C? it should have topped out by now :weird:


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

More phases have started, but I don't think the 200m has. Should be within a few years I'm sure.


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

BarbaricManchurian said:


> More phases have started, but I don't think the 200m has. Should be within a few years I'm sure.


then it should be moved to proposed section in my opinion, with the title being changed to 'on hold', as it's not u/c at the moment


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Proposed, but I don't even care about this development anymore lol, is just mainly normal residentials.


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Some new updates would be good Barbaric!


----------

